

Call for Feedback on a Go Package Metadata Spec - lann
http://engineeredweb.com/blog/2015/pkg-spec-call-feedback/

======
lann
If you're only interested in the actual proposal:
[https://github.com/mattfarina/pkg](https://github.com/mattfarina/pkg)

